# Escuraneveres



## Lumia

Algú més fa servir el mot *escuraneveres*? Jo l'utilitzo especialment en el sintagma _menú escuraneveres_ i per referir-me als àpats que es fan aprofitant les restes d'altres àpats que es van acumulant a la nevera, o el menjar que hi ha anat quedant.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Doncs no, fem servir "bufet lliure" en aquestes ocasions.


----------



## Tige

Jo li dic "sopar remostrons"...


----------



## Mei

Jo no ho dic, jo ho practico.  Em sembla que dic "sopar de sobres", tot i que hauria de ser "sopar de sobralles". "Escuranevers" em sona a fer-ho d'amagat, quan tothom dorm fas una visita a la cuina, vull dir que hi ha gent que ho fa. 

Mei


----------



## xupxup

A casa d'això en diem "un replega". Escuraneveres no ho havia sentit mai i m'encanta! Però és veritat que li trobo un matís negatiu. Seria com per anomenar algú que va de gorra i que es dedica a autoconvidar-se i buidarte la nevera.


----------



## roseruf

xupxup said:


> Però és veritat que li trobo un matís negatiu. Seria com per anomenar algú que va de gorra i que es dedica a autoconvidar-se i buidarte la nevera.


Coincideixo plenament. Jo també en dic "sopar de sobres" o de "a veure que hi ha" (pronunciat tot junt)


----------



## tamen

La conversa ja té dies i, ni que sigui a la nevera, és fàcil que ja s'hagi florit, però diré que a casa en diem "*sopar de relleus, menjar relleus*". I diria que no és una cosa inventada nostra.


----------



## dafne.ne

A casa en diem "fer neteja", pero crec que canviarem a "bufet lliure" com diu en Riu. És molt més fi.


----------

